# Bonding companies



## Perryphc (Jul 6, 2012)

Our insurance carrier uses CNA for bid/payment/performance bonds. I was just wondering if any of you have shopped out bonding companies, and who you use, if your happy or not with them, etc.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

State Farm has mine, but suretybonds.com has some good deals too.


----------

